# Create a Vetrans Affairs board or one super-thread? (Split Topic)



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I suggest that we need a *“Veterans' Issues”* superthread made up of, at least, the following threads:


Or perhaps, if Mike's got time (I'm more than happy to volunteer Mike's time  ;D  ), create a new sub-board on Veterans' Issues. Something like:

*The Parade Square*  
  
*The Canadian Military * 
For general discussions about the Canadian Military.

*Military History * 
Historical information on the Canadian Army.

*Training* 
Courses, PT, Exercises etc.

*Military Administration * 
Administrative issues discussed here.

*Veterans' Issues* 
Veterans' Ombudsman, VAC, Disability Pensions, Legion and Veterans' Associations.


Unless of course, this is what ERC meant by a superthread, in which case, "ya, what _he_ said."


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Nov 2010)

Either, one new _superthread_ on this page, or, as JM suggests, a whole new Vets' page, works for me.


----------



## Journeyman (17 Nov 2010)

Leaving it here would leave it misfiled when, inevitably (sadly) the media and the sheeple lose interest and wander off -- veterans' issues will still be extant.

Conversely, if it's not listed under current affairs/news, I suspect those same senior officers or officials are less likely to be searching Army.ca for info on veterans.

It's not cynicism, I'm just still on my first coffee   


Either way, I think it's worth dragging Mike away from his diabolical experiment to create a legion of zombies through his _Afghan Ops _ game   ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2010)

Here, it needs to be it's own Topic, highlighted, stickied, all that and more. It needs to be front and center....period.

More importantly, the everyday member of the CF has to get off their collective butts, and start making a stink about this, and forget this "I'm alright Jack" attitude....a good chunk of these guys/gals are going to be dealing with these guys in the future, get a set and start making noise. 

my  :2c:


----------



## Wookilar (17 Nov 2010)

I agree, a VAC dedicated thread would be very useful, for everyone.

Mr Campbell had a good start on listing threads to put in it. We could also sticky a few threads inside it, giving vital links to VAC, the Centre, OSISS (I always get how many "s"s in the wrong place), VRAB, Ombudsman, etc. Any other suggestions?

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/general/

http://hr.dwan.dnd.ca/centre/engraph/home_e.asp

Nice link from the Legion:
http://www.legion.ca/_PDF/SBureau/Rates2010_DisabilityAwards_e.pdf

Wook
edit for proper credit


----------



## Edward Campbell (17 Nov 2010)

My, almost certainly incomplete, list of threads for the new page - which I agree is a better idea than just a _superthread_ - is here


----------



## brihard (17 Nov 2010)

A sub forum - placed prominently - is in my mind a very good idea.


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Nov 2010)

I did mention that somewhere sometime on some thread concerning veterans squandering disability payments ;D
(post #71)
Things will be much easier to look through,
especially for those who draw lines over the already existing lines in the sand. ;D

Thanks for bringing it all together


----------

